# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours' new Channel 5 timeslot

## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' new Channel 5 timeslot confirmed amid big news changes
It's all change for the Aussie soap.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...t-autumn-2021/

It's official ? Neighbours is getting a new timeslot on Channel 5.

The Aussie soap traditionally airs new episodes at 1.45pm every weekday, with a repeat screening at 5.30pm.

Earlier this year, we brought you the news that this was likely to change, as Channel 5 had applied for permission from Ofcom to make a major shake-up to its news output.

The broadcasting regulator has today (September 24) given Channel 5 permission to start airing an extended hour-long news show at 5pm on weekdays. Currently, Channel 5's news airs in half-hour slots at 5pm and 6.30pm.

The new hour-long format for Channel 5 news means that Neighbours will move from 5.30pm to 6pm.

An official date for the changeover has yet to be announced, but it's expected to take place later in the autumn.

A Channel 5 spokesperson told Digital Spy: "As Channel 5 continues to attract larger audiences, its news output is an ever more crucial part of the offering it creates for viewers.

"Following Ofcom's approval of Channel 5's 5pm News Bulletin expansion, Neighbours will find a new home on Channel 5 in the evenings at 6pm.

"The weekday 1.45pm showing remains unchanged, so viewers will still be able to watch their favourite Neighbours twice a day and catch up on My5."

Neighbours had kept its traditional 5.30pm slot since moving to Channel 5 in 2008. Prior to this, it also had a similar 5.35pm slot on BBC One for many years.

Channel 5 sought Ofcom's permission as it was required to include at least one news programme in its mid-evening schedule. However, the 6.30pm news show will now be scrapped.

In a statement today, Ofcom explained: "Following a consultation, we have approved a request from Channel 5 to change the conditions of its licence relating to its news provision.

"We have considered the range of views submitted by stakeholders and concluded that the changes will continue to meet the objectives for news and current affairs programming requirements set out in the Communications Act 2003.

"Channel 5 requested this change in order to introduce a new one-hour-long news broadcast from 5pm. The change to the licence condition will not affect the total amount of news that Channel 5 is required to broadcast each year."

Neighbours currently airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Perdita (25-09-2021), Ruffed_lemur (25-09-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours and Home and Away confirm date for Channel 5 timeslot changes
Channel 5 is shaking things up ? and soon.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...eslot-changes/

The way soap fans catch up on Neighbours and Home and Away is about to change, as Channel 5 officially confirms when its new evening schedule is set to take effect.

Last month, both Neighbours and Home and Away confirmed that their episode time-slots would be changed in light of Channel 5's decision to shake up its news output.

After Ofcom granted the channel permission to expand its 5pm news coverage, the Aussie soaps will now air at new times ? and in the case of Home and Away, on a new channel.

Neighbours' evening episode will be pushed back half an hour, airing at 6pm on Channel 5, while Home and Away's 6pm episode will instead air on 5STAR.

Channel 5 confirmed today (October 25) that the new changes will take effect from Monday, November 8.

In a statement explaining the changes, a spokesperson told Digital Spy: "As Channel 5 continues to attract larger audiences, its news output is an ever more crucial part of the offering it creates for viewers.

"Following Ofcom's approval of Channel 5's 5pm News Bulletin expansion, Neighbours will find a new home on Channel 5 in the evenings at 6pm.

"The weekday 1.45pm showing remains unchanged, so viewers will still be able to watch their favourite Neighbours twice a day and catch up on My5."

A separate statement outlined: "Home and Away will no longer air weekdays at 6pm on Channel 5.

"The evening transmission slot of 6pm will have a new home on 5STAR, where viewers will also be able to catch the first look at 6.30pm.

"Home and Away will continue to air weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5, and catch up is still available on My5."

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-10-2021)

----------

